# Excellent Joinery System



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Ditto!


----------



## jshroyer (Nov 10, 2013)

I use my R3 all the time.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Pocket holes are awesome, and Kreg is also.


----------



## JKMDETAIL (Nov 13, 2013)

I love my K3.


----------



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't have the latest models, mine is about 7-8 years old now but I have found it to be great for constructing face frames


----------



## Puffball (Jan 30, 2015)

Pocketholes with the Kreg Jig rule! It was money well spent. I have a stash of pocket screws of all lengths.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I've had the R3 for a few years now. I use it often and love it. I'll probably upgrade to a larger kit someday. 
$40 seems like a lot for this tiny, simplistic kit. But once you start using it….you realize the price is easily justified.


----------



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

> I ve had the R3 for a few years now. I use it often and love it. I ll probably upgrade to a larger kit someday.
> $40 seems like a lot for this tiny, simplistic kit. But once you start using it….you realize the price is easily justified.
> 
> - Tedstor


I agree with you $40 is a lot I'm even thinking of getting the R4 but I can't seem to being myself to spending $100… But I love the idea of fitting my workpiece into it instead of fitting my jog onto the piece … Ya know


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Now on my springtime buy list. Thanks edwood1975 and Lumberjock feedbackers.


----------



## davegutz (Oct 16, 2012)

I've had mine about 8 years. I cannot believe how much I've used it and for how many things. I started buying those giant screw boxes to save a buck on the screws. You may want to look at those (1000 screws for $20?)

One of the little gray plastic edge hooks broke last month. I emailed Kreg and asked them how to get another little plastic thingy and they sent me an entire new R3 hole jig.


----------



## Lee77 (Feb 15, 2015)

I've have the K4, it's one of my favorite tools! Best 100 bucks spent!


----------

